# very thick wrinkley -stays dirty



## dogsarebetter (Nov 4, 2011)

one of skyler's ears is very thick and heavy. infact, its not really flexible at all. that ear has lots of folds and wrinkles. and i it needs cleaned about once a week. his ear does not seem to bug him at all. 
there are three dogs i groom that have ears like this.

is this some sort of birth defect, or the result of having a hematoma or something? skyler was adopted from the pound as an adult, so i dont know how long he has had it.


----------

